# Making the decision



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

I have an elderly chap, who we rescued from a despicable man who to put it mildly, was not very nice at all, and we took one look at the poor pony and knew he had to come home with us. Weve had him a number of years and hes an absolute darling and just blossomed from a shy, nervous, horribly underweight pony with worm damage and matted coat into the most affectionate, caring and easy to do pony Ive ever had the pleasure to own. So much so, that my utterly un-horsy Father and boyfriend adore him also  my boyfriend has even been known to volunteer to take him on walks! 

However, hes not getting any younger and Mum and I fear that although hes been given a new lease of life and a second chance, ultimately his past has caught up with him. Hes okay in himself, but hes dropped weight this winter (much more so than previous years) and hes stiffer and uncomfortable in himself. Hes not lame per se, but hes definitely taking more pottery steps and a couple of times Ive thought Hmm, you arent sound. 

Hes perked up a little bit this last week or so with the warmer weather  but theres been a number of times hes been down in the field and had to physically get him up. However, typically there are also times when hes quite merrily trotted off to join the others leaving me standing in his field dragging a headcollar and leadrope behind him! Even so, hes definitely going downhill in comparison to previous years  

He owes us nothing and I owe it to him to give him a dignified end  after all hes been through its the least he deserves. I feel it would be an insufferable injustice to him to leave it too late and find him down in the morning and unable to get him back up and have to have him put to sleep then and there but on the other hand I feel like Id be robbing him of more content days if he has more quality life left in him, for my own selfish feelings  

Its heartbreaking to even be typing this, but thats reality I guess. Opinion's and thoughts please, I think I'm struggling to see the wood from the tree's


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

This is one of the hardest decisions you have to make. I have had to make the decision for a horse and a dog in the last few years to be pts, they didn't make it for us, really. Each time though although it hurt like hell there was just something missing from them and my husband and I knew that enough was enough.

They both had a dignified end and in the place they were comfortable, we got our dog put down at home as he used to shake at the vets. Yes I have questioned myself should we have hung on but that would have been for our sake and not theirs.

I think you will know when the time is right. You know this little chap better than anyone and you have made the last while enjoyable and happy for him. Trust your instincts.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I feel so so sorry for you. We had to make this decision a few years ago and it was heartbreaking - we'd had Blackjack (in my sig ) since he was 18 months old and we had to have him PTS aged 19. Like you we didnt want him to suffer a millisecond
In your position from the info you've given I would just play it by ear - if you think he is gonna rally when the better weather is here then see how he goes on for one more summer, from what you've said if the winter has taken it out of him this time then you probably have to face that he cant see out another cold spell.
I know that whatever you decide to do it will be with your ponys best interests at heart and as devastating as it is its the greatest kindness we can do for our beloved pets.
Big ((((((HUGS)))))) for you cos I'm sure you need them


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a 31 year old anglo arab mare,she has arthritis/ring bone,she has been on danilon for a few years now,danilon is like bute(painkiller anti-imflammatary) which is more palatable than bute ,without it she is very stiff,cant get up,if she rolls,lays down,she is very comfortable now,and hopefully will be so for a while longer,unfortunatly long term use of these substances come with there own risks/side effects,but i know it was the right thing todo.she has one sachet everyday and costs about £38 month.she canters round the field,rolls and is fine on it.I would definatly recommend this to anyone,what part of the country are you from?


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

He's already on Danillon (working at a vet's has its benefits) and has been for a while - he's on two and a half to three sachets a day at the moment, which is the maximum dosage really. Poor thing. 

Thanks for all your replies, I appreciate it and will definately think long and hard about what you've all said.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

It sounds like youve done all you can to make him comfortable,he cant have any more drugs as hes already maxed.i hope you can come to a decision your comfortable withi dread this day myself as ,unlike dogs/cats you cant simply bury them in the garden,im not sure how i will cope with it


----------

